# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  برای خودم، برای همه

## Izana

‌   ‌

----------


## Izana

به سرم زد تا کنکور گزارشامو ثبت کنم اینطور بیشتر ثابت قدم میشم
امروز روز دوم شروعمه‌. دیروز مثل روز اول باشگاه رفتن بود بعد از همه مدت دوری از درس واقعا بدم واکنش نشون داد به خوندن   :Y (513):  ولی باید امروز بیشتر بخونم تا خودمو برسونم :Y (567): 
دیروز: دو درس ادبیات دهم، درس یک عربی دهم، درس یک زبان دهم، درس یک دینی دهم و یک دوم فصل اول زیست دهمو خوندم و امروز باید اختصاصی هارو هم بخونم  :Y (623):

----------


## Little_girl

> به سرم زد تا کنکور گزارشامو ثبت کنم اینطور بیشتر ثابت قدم میشم
> امروز روز دوم شروعمه‌. دیروز مثل روز اول باشگاه رفتن بود بعد از همه مدت دوری از درس واقعا بدم واکنش نشون داد به خوندن   ولی باید امروز بیشتر بخونم تا خودمو برسونم
> دیروز: دو درس ادبیات دهم، درس یک عربی دهم، درس یک زبان دهم، درس یک دینی دهم و یک دوم فصل اول زیست دهمو خوندم و امروز باید اختصاصی هارو هم بخونم


موفق باشی
تازه شروع کردی؟

----------


## Izana

> موفق باشی
> تازه شروع کردی؟


خیلی ممنون شما هم همینطور 
بله روز سوممه

----------


## Izana

خب روز پنجم
هنوز به هفته اول نرسیدم ولی حسای خوبی دارم همه درسا خوب جلو میرن ولی ریاضی سنگ میندازه جلو پام :Y (770): 
یه چیزی چند دقیقه پیش دیدم تو یکی از کانالای مشاوره کنکور که البته خیلی هم معروفه و یه وویس در مورد شروع از صفر بود محتواش مهم نیست ولی چیزی که گفته بود اینه که از صفر نمیشه و خیلی رو این موضوع تاکید داشت یکم گشت زدم تو چنلش تا چشمم به مسیجی که پین شده خورد و دیدم این تیم مشاور خیلی محترم داره واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۳ ثبت نام میکنه و همونجا گرفتم قضیه از چه قراره. ببینید الان مشاورا دو دسته ان یه گروه اصلا نمیشه و یه گروه قطعا میشه دسته اول که میگه از الان نمیشه شما بیا سال بعد یا بعد ترش با برنامه ما پیش برو یه گروهم میگن قطعا میشه ولی باید با برنامه ما پیش بری. اگه یه روز و وقتی سالهای اینده یا همین امسال دیرتر اینو دیدین بدونین توانایی انسان محدود نیست و شدن و نشدن رو کسی تعیین نمیکنه. درکل وویس اون مشاور محترم خونمو به جوش اورد کاش یه روز بتونم سلاممو بهش برسونم. حضورا. ترجیحا با مشت

----------


## Izana

یه نکته تکمیلی بگم منابعم امروز صبح به دستم رسید و دارم درسنامه منابعمو میخونم پس یه جورایی میشه امروز روز اولم. ۱۵ امم هست همین تاریخو دوست دارم روز خوبی واسه از صفر شروع کردنه :Y (622):

----------


## Amirhossein..

موفق باشی.منم تازه شروع کردم.

----------

